# WD RED PRO vs GOLD



## remi (Oct 16, 2017)

Which HDD is more reliable data-security wise WD RED PRO or WD GOLD ?

They both have 5 year warranty and 7200rpm but the Gold has 2.500.000 MTBF and the RED PRO only 1.000.000 MTBF

pecification Sheet *Gold* https://www.wdc.com/content/dam/wdc/website/downloadable_assets/eng/spec_data_sheet/2879-800074.pdf
Specification Sheet *Red PRO     *https://www.wdc.com/content/dam/wdc/website/downloadable_assets/eng/spec_data_sheet/2879-800022.pdf

The price difference is confusing, since the Gold costs a lot less then the Red PRO (almost 100$ less)

I will use them for a personal video library, so they definitely wont experience the workload of a NAS environment.

Does anyone here have any experience with these ? Any information is helpful.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 16, 2017)

Not sure if she still pays attention, hasn't been active since Jan, but you might see if *@SuperSoph_WD *will respond to a PM. System doesn't pull her as a "taggable" user, but her profile page is https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/members/supersoph_wd.151876/


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 17, 2017)

I could be mistaken, but the Gold drives used to be the Raid Edition enterprise class drives. While the Red Pro drives are a step down aimed at the "Prosumer" market. So the Gold drive is the better drive.


----------



## Artas1984 (Oct 18, 2017)

The Red Pro is meant for large raid arrays. For common use the standard Red is just as good. 

That being said, you should pick between standard Red and Gold - will get best performance and reliability from Gold, but Red is the quietest HDD on the market you can get! And while not as reliable as Gold, the Red is much more reliable than your standard Green or Blue.


----------



## erocker (Oct 18, 2017)

Specification wise, there is little to no difference. Both have the same warranty. Gold's seem to run a bit cheaper and are more common.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 18, 2017)

Gold are DC drives. They are probably a bit cheaper because they are not bought often.


----------

